# اسرار الفوتوشوب



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

جميع أسرار الفوتوشوب 

اسرار الفوتوشوب 
1- لتكبير منظور الصوره اضغط على Ctrl + ولتصغيرها اضغط Crtl – 
2-لتحديد نص او طبقه قم بالتأشير على الطبقه من لوحة الطبقات واضغط على Ctrl
3- بدل ما تذهب إلى View ثم Actual Pixels لترى الصورة في حجمها الطبيعي أضغط مرتين بالفارة على العدسة المكبرة Zoom Tool في لوحة الأدوات ( فوتوشوب 5.5 لا أعلم ان كان النسخ القديمة لها نفس الميزة ) 
وكذلك بدل ما تذهب إلى View ثم fit on ***een لترى الصورة بالكامل على حجم الاطار اضغط مرتين على الكف الأبيض Hand Tolo 
4- اذا أردت تحديد طبقه وبسرعه فاضغط على Ctrl ثم اضغط على الطبقه بالماوس 
5-تستطيع الوصول إلى أداة التحريك بواسطة الضغط على زر CTRL في أي أداة وعنما تترك الزر ترجع إلى آخر أداة كنت تستخدمها وتستطيع أستخدام أداة التحريك بالضغط على مفتاح V 


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=- 

مفاتيح الإختصار Hot Key 
* قائمة files 
مفتاح Ctrl+N فتح ملف جديد 
مفتاح Ctrl+O فتح ملف 
مفتاح Ctrl+Alt+O فتح باسم 
مفتاح Ctrl+w اقفال ملف 
مفتاح Ctrl+S حفظ ملف 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+s حفظ ملف باسم 
مفتاح Ctrl+Alt+S حفظ نسخة من ملف 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+P اعداد الصفحة 
مفتاح Ctrl+P طباعة 



* قائمة Edit 
مفتاح Ctrl+Z الغاء اخر عملية 
مفتاح Ctrl+X قص 
مفتاح Ctrl+c نسخ 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+C نسخ مجمع 
مفتاح Ctrl+V لصق 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+V لصق في الداخل 


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=- 


مفتاح Ctrl+T يظهر لك نقاط تحجيم الكائنات (للتكبير أو التصغير)
مفتاح Ctrl+U يظهر لك قائمة تغير الألوان . 
مفتاح Ctrl+B يظهر لك قائمة تغير الألوان ولكن بدقة تغير كل لون لحدة . 
مفتاح Ctrl+M يظهر لك وضوح الصور والتحكم فيها 
مفتاح Ctrl+L يغير في درجات نصوع وغمقان الصورة .. 
مفتاح Ctrl+Y يظهر لك ألوان CYMK على الرسمة . 
مفتاح Ctrl+E لتطبيق طبقة على الأخرى 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+E لتطبيق جميع الطبقات على بعض. 
مفتاح Ctrl+O لفتح ملف . 
مفتاح Ctrl+N لفتح ملف جديد . 
مفتاح F7 لإظهار قائمة الطبقات 
مفتاح F5 لإظهار قائمة الريش . 
مفتاح Ctrl+r لإظهار المسطرة . 
مفتاح Ctrl+Z للتراجع 


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=- 



أولاً / الأفضليات : تقدم هذه الميزة عشرات الطرق لتخصيص عمل البرنامج ولتوفير الوقت . فبإمكانك ليس ان تحدد فقط كيف يتم عرض الصوروقياسها بل أيضاً أي موارد سوف يستخدم البرنامج على جهازك ...بإمكانك الوصول إلى الأفضليات باختيار الأمر Preferences من القائمة File 
ثانياً / هل تواجه مشكلة في تطبيق الفلاتر على طبقة نصية ..؟؟ كل ما عليك أن تفعله للخروج من هذه المشكلة هو تحويل الطبقة من طبقة نصية إلى طبقة رسومية ... ومن ثم يمكنك تطبيق جميع إمكانيات البرنامج عليه ... لفعل ذلك اختر الامر Render Layer من البند Type في قائمة Layer 
ثالثاً / بإمكانك ان تحفظ حقوق نشر وتوزيع صورك وذلك عن طريق استخدام فلتر من فلاتر الفوتوشوب .... ( أي لا يستطيع أحد نسخها ) من على الانترنت كائناً من كان ..هل تصدق ذلك .... لكي تحفظ حقوق نشر وتوزيع تصميماتك اختر الفلتر Embed Watermark من Digimarc من القائمة Filter .... لكن للأسف هذه الخدمة ليست مجانية بل يجب ان تدفع رسماً سنوياً لشركة Digimarc . 
ملاحظة : هناك إصدار صغير من خدمة Digimarc متوفر مجاناً لكنه يقدم بعض الخيارات فقط .... ربما يمكنك تحميله من موقع الشركة http://www.digimarc.com/imaging/pridsignup.html 
رابعاً / كيف تنشئ صورة شفافية في الفوتوشوب 
ملاحظة : لجعل الصورة شفافية لابد من حفظها بإمتداد gif وذلك يعني استخدام 256 لون فقط وتسمى هذه الألوان ( الألوان الآمنة للويب ) ...... ذلك على حساب جودة الصورة 
لجعل المساحة التي تريدها شفافية اتبع التالي : 
1-بعد الإنتهاء من التصميم ....اذهب إلى قائمة image واختر الأمر mode 
2-من قائمة mode اختر الأمر indexed color 
3- سيفتح لك مربع حوار 
4-في الخيار palette حدد *** ثم اضغط موافق 
5-اختر من قائمة file الأمر export ومنه اختر gif89a export 
6-سيفتح لك مربع حوار حدد من خلاله اللون الذي تريد ان تجعله شفافياً 
7-إذا رغبت ان تجعل أكثر من لون شفافياً فما عليك سوى اختيار أداة اختيار الألوان المصحوب برمز + في مربع الحوار الأخير .. 
خامساً / كيف تحافظ على أكبر قدر ممكن من جودة الصور الشفافية التي تصمم للويب ...؟؟ 
اتبع الخطوات التالية : 
1- بعد الإنتهاء من التصميم ....اذهب إلى قائمة image واختر الأمر mode 
2- من قائمة mode اختر الأمر indexed color 
3- سيفتح لك مربح حوار 
4- في الخيار palette حدد *** 
5- في الخيار Dither حدد Diffusion 
6- في الخيار Color Matching حدد Best 
7- انتق الخيار Preserve Exact Color ثم اضغط موافق 
8- اختر من قائمة file الأمر export ومنه اختر gif89a export 
9- سيفتح لك مربع حوار حدد من خلاله اللون الذي تريد ان تجعله شفافياً 
10- إذا رغبت ان تجعل أكثر من لون شفافياً فما عليك سوى اختيار أداة اختيار الألوان المصحوب برمز + في مربع الحوار الأخير .. 

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=- 


* قائمة View 
مفتاح ++Ctrl تكبير 
مفتاح -+Ctrl تصغير 
مفتاح Ctrl+0 مناسب للشاشة 
مفتاح Ctrl+Alt+O النقاط الحالية 
مفتاح Ctrl+H اظهار / اخفاء الحدود 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+H اظهار / اخفاء التخطيطات 
مفتاح Ctrl+R اظهار / اخفاء المساطر 
مفتاح ;+Ctrl اظهار / اخفاء الدلائل 
مفتاح ;+Ctrl+Shift جذب الى الدلائل 
مفتاح ;+CTRL+Alt تأمين الدلائل 
مفتاح "+Ctrl اظهار / اخفاء الشبكة 
مفتاح "+Ctrl+Shift احياء الشبكة 
قائمة Image/Adjust 
مفتاح Ctrl+L مستويات 
مفتاح Ctrl+hift+L المستويات التلقائية 
مفتاح Ctrl+M خطوط بيانية 
مفتاح Ctrl+B ميزان الألوان 
مفتاح Ctrl+U صبغة واشباع 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+U الغاء الاشباع 
مفتاح Ctrl+I عكس 
قائمة Layer 
مفتاح Ctrl+G تجميع مع السابق 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+g ازالة التجميع 
مفتاح Ctrl+E دمج الى الأسفل 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+e دمج مرئي 
قائمة Select 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+A تحديد الكل 
مفتاح Ctrl+D الغاء التحديد 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+D استعادة التحديد 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+I عكس التحديد 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+D حد متدرج​


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2009)

مجهود رائع يا مان

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع مفيد


شكرا يا كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مجهود رائع يا مان
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع مفيد​*
> 
> 
> 
> *شكرا يا كوكو*​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 فبراير 2009)

*مرسى يا جميل 
شكرا لتعب محبتك
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد
ميرسى يا كوكو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

حلوين 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2010)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (5 مارس 2010)

باشاااااااااا تسلم ايـــــــــدك


----------



## PROJECTOR_2007 (16 مارس 2010)

*شكرا الك اخي الله يباركك *


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> باشاااااااااا تسلم ايـــــــــدك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نيرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2010)

projector_2007 قال:


> *شكرا الك اخي الله يباركك *


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

